# Going to another hospital



## David H (May 6, 2017)

From preliminary tests they reckon I may have a Tumor on my brain which could account for all my problems

Will keep you informed


----------



## grovesy (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2017)

Best wishes, David, hope they get to the bottom of it quickly.


----------



## Amigo (May 6, 2017)

Sending you very best wishes and a good outcome David.


----------



## Ditto (May 6, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 6, 2017)

Wishing you the best and a very speedy recovery David.


----------



## Ljc (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear this David. A worrying time for you


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2017)

Goodness David sorry to hear. Keep in touch when you can x


----------



## Manda1 (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear this! Best wishes x


----------



## Lindarose (May 6, 2017)

Hope you get good news David and soon feel better.


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2017)

OMG - wishing you the VERY best, David.


----------



## David H (May 7, 2017)

Arrived in Beaumont Hospital at 5.30 this morning (so much for 10pm last nigh)
Fasting so I'll have brain operation today sometime  (cross your fingers ).


----------



## grovesy (May 7, 2017)

Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 7, 2017)

David H said:


> Arrived in Beaumont Hospital at 5.30 this morning (so much for 10pm last nigh)
> Fasting so I'll have brain operation today sometime  (cross your fingers ).


David...will be thinking about you...such a shock to hear this...yes...fingers crossed...will be watching & waiting for news.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you David.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 7, 2017)

David H said:


> Arrived in Beaumont Hospital at 5.30 this morning (so much for 10pm last nigh)
> Fasting so I'll have brain operation today sometime  (cross your fingers ).


David I have everything crossed for you not just my fingers ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## mikeyB (May 7, 2017)

You couldn't be in better hands at the Beaumont, David. I hope everything goes well. They wouldn't be operating if they didn't think they could mend you, so fingers crossed. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## David H (May 7, 2017)

Just heard i'M NOT goimg down for operation today  (I'm famished )


----------



## grovesy (May 7, 2017)

David H said:


> Just heard i'M NOT goimg down for operation today  (I'm famished )


Oh no hope they feed you soon then.


----------



## KateR (May 7, 2017)

Thinking of you. Hope all goes OK.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 7, 2017)

All the best x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 7, 2017)

David H said:


> From preliminary tests they reckon I may have a Tumor on my brain which could account for all my problems
> 
> Will keep you informed


I'm truly sorry to hear your devastating news David  - thinking of you & pray that your major surgery will successfully eradicate the offending tumour  - shocked also that your op has been postponed and hope the staff there will remove the 'nil by mouth' notice and bring you something to eat soon. Take care
WL x


----------



## Barbara W (May 7, 2017)

All the best will keep everything crossed for you take care x


----------



## David H (May 7, 2017)

Had lunch no gluten  (I'm coeliac) no salt or sugar  (being type 2)

Got my 40 units levimur and 16 units novorapId will check blood sugar in an hour
High when checked  (fasting and on sugar water drip)
Will keep everyone informed.


----------



## mikeyB (May 7, 2017)

Aye, it's a bummer when that happens. I'll be nil by mouth from midnight on Thursday in the vain hope that hospital transport will cart me off for a gastroscopy. 

By and large it's best not get operated on on a Sunday, specially in Dublin where all the best nurses will be taking their mammies to Mass, then Sunday lunch.


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2017)

Oh you beast Mike - when David's not had a slap up Sunday dinner!  Rub it in  LOL

David, let's hope they get their finger out asap tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang (May 7, 2017)

Wishing you all the best that you get good treatment and a fast recovery.


----------



## David H (May 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, it's a bummer when that happens. I'll be nil by mouth from midnight on Thursday in the vain hope that hospital transport will cart me off for a gastroscopy.
> 
> By and large it's best not get operated on on a Sunday, specially in Dublin where all the best nurses will be taking their mammies to Mass, then Sunday lunch.



Going for MRI tomorrow had dinner no gluten (I'm coeliac) no salt or sugar ( I'm type 2) really bland.
Fasting from midnight.


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2017)

David hope you have a peaceful night and rest up x take good care


----------



## Wirrallass (May 7, 2017)

David H said:


> Going for MRI tomorrow had dinner no gluten (I'm coeliac) no salt or sugar ( I'm type 2) really bland.
> Fasting from midnight.


I bet your stomach was sticking to your back, so I'm pleased to hear you have eaten today David - long time to go without food - thinking of you & likewise tomorrow when you have your MRI scan- hope you are able to sleep tonight, chin up & take care (((hugs))) x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Good Luck for the MRI.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 8, 2017)

Good luck David.


----------



## Ljc (May 8, 2017)

Good  Luck


----------



## David H (May 8, 2017)

Fasting cancelled no operation today but will have MRI done later  (talk about putting it on the long finger)


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

David H said:


> Fasting cancelled no operation today but will have MRI done later  (talk about putting it on the long finger)


Good luck for the MRI.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

David H said:


> Fasting cancelled no operation today but will have MRI done later  (talk about putting it on the long finger)


Oh flippin.heck David - you sure are getting mucked about in there - but it seems logical to have the MRI first followed by surgery - if need be. Good luck & take care  - you are in our thoughts David ((((hugs)))) x
WL


----------



## mikeyB (May 8, 2017)

Aye, it's a right pest, but best to make sure they get the aim right for the Black&Decker reamer. All the best, fingers crossed.


----------



## David H (May 8, 2017)

Really peed off MRI cancelled for 3rd time - sheesh


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Oh no!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

Oh for goodness sake David  - so sorry to hear this - surely all this upset must be having an adverse effect on your bgls, try to remain calm - if you can. I trust you were given an acceptable reason for yet another MRI cancellation. Thinking of you and wishing you a peaceful nights sleep. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.
Take care x
WL


----------



## David H (May 8, 2017)

Emergency Cases get priorty Doctor says I could have it a long time.


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2017)

Grr David very frustrating but guess they gotta prioritise. Fingers crossed 4th time lucky


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

Hi again David - notwithstanding the long wait for your MRI  - it sounds like your not being treated as an emergency case  - but still hoping you don't have to wait another 24hrs - I guess your days in hospital are proving to be long & boring  - hope you have a good book(s) to pass the time away. You're always in our thoughts Dave, take care x
WL


----------



## mikeyB (May 8, 2017)

There's a clue in that statement, David. You need surgery, but it's not an emergency. If that's not a positive I don't know what is. Start reading a long book.


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> There's a clue in that statement, David. You need surgery, but it's not an emergency. If that's not a positive I don't know what is. Start reading a long book.



That's more or less what I was going to say - they obviously don't think you're about to become an emergency - cos it's best to look for all the positives you can at the mo!


----------



## David H (May 9, 2017)

Don't read usually but can watch my  TV service on my phone and listen via Bluetooth earphones watch a lot of obscure movies LOL! 

Free haircut someone else does the catering and I get a  lot of sleep - got to look on the bright side.


----------



## mikeyB (May 9, 2017)

It's looking like you could stream the box set of Game of Thrones from episode 1 and have the time to finish it


----------



## Wirrallass (May 9, 2017)

David H said:


> Don't read usually but can watch my  TV service on my phone and listen via Bluetooth earphones watch a lot of obscure movies LOL!
> 
> Free haircut someone else does the catering and I get a  lot of sleep - got to look on the bright side.


I admire your train of thought David  - good for you. I'm becoming frustrated & a tad annoyed for you waiting for your MRI to happen - hope today is the day. Hope you slept well last night. Chin up & take care x
WL


----------



## scousebird (May 10, 2017)

Hope they get you sorted very soon


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Hope they get you sorted very soon


Scouse bird, David has had his MRI - he's opened another thread for this x
WL


----------



## scousebird (May 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Scouse bird, David has had his MRI - he's opened another thread for this x
> WL


Yes, I saw it after I'd posted on here


----------



## Wirrallass (May 19, 2017)

Hello David  - how are you - would love to hear from you with an update of your progress  - remember we are here to lend our collective support.
Take care x
WL


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2017)

Echo what WL says how are things David not seen you post in a week or so x


----------

